# Hintergrund-Transparent



## bingiman (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe gerade ein kleines problem....
...ich möchte von diesem foto(sieh link) den blauen hintergrund weghaben, und dass es anstelle von dem blau transparent wird.
Ich habe mir bereits die PS-Hilfe durchgelesen und es mit dem Hintergrundradiergummie versucht und eigentlich geglaubt es verstanden zu haben, kann ja eigentlich nicht viel schief gehen, aber irgendwie habs ich nicht wirklich zu meiner Zufriedenheit hinbekommen. (aber is ja normal für euch bestimmt nicht schwer!?)
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja nochmal kurz schildern wie ich das genau anstelle, oder vielliecht kann mir es ja jemand kurz machn und mir das bild zuschicken?
Bin bzgl. PS noch ziemlicher frischling, also bitte verzeit mir diese dumme frage, aber bitte helft mir.

http://web2.h5972.serverkompetenz.net/test/Flugzeug.jpg

Vielen Dank


----------



## C4T (4. Juli 2005)

1) Bild laden
2) Doppelklick auf die Hintergrundebene und danach Return drücke um die Ebene zu entsperren.
3) Zauberstab Werkzeug auswählen (siehe Handbuch) und auf den blauen Bereich klicken.
4) Entfernen Taste drücken und schon hast du das Flugzeug freigestellt.

Jetzt kannst du einen beliebigen Hintergrund platzieren wenn du willst.
Weis ja nicht was du noch vor hast mit deinem Bild.

Gruß,
C4T


----------



## Leola13 (4. Juli 2005)

Hai,

kleine Anmerkung am Rande :  Löscht nicht immer gleich alles weg. Mit Ebenenmasken arbeiten ist besser.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## bingiman (4. Juli 2005)

hi, 
schonmal vielen dank für deinen tipp. Allerdings habe ich das bereits auch ausprobiert, doch entweder der zauberstab markiert nicht alles, oder (wenn ich die toleranz herabsetze) er lässt teilweise noch einen blauen rand stehen.

Was könnte ich denn noch probieren bzw. kann es mir wirklich keiner kurz freistellen?


MfG


----------



## da_Dj (4. Juli 2005)

Freistellen mit *Pfaden* oder mit *Masken* wären zwei der effizientesten und nach ein klein wenig Übung auch einfachsten Möglichkeiten.
P.S. einfach mal in der Forumssuche nach den dickgeschriebenen Wörtern suchen, da findest du massig zu, ist wirklich sehr einfach und für später zwei der wichtigsten Faktoren mit der Arbeit in PS.


----------



## bingiman (4. Juli 2005)

hi,

also ich hab jetzt noch etwas rumgespielt, alerdings ohen masken etc. Das Ergebnis ist zwar immer noch nicht perfekt, aber ich kriegs einfach nicht besser hin. (das Problem ist nur dass ich das bis morgen früh für einen Bekannten haben muss).
Jetzt habe ich es als jpg abgespeichert aber habe jetzt das problem dass jetzt wieder ein weißer Rahmen um das Flugzeug ist.
Wie kann/muss ich das machen, dass man es (ohne Photoshop) einfach wo einbinden kann (spez. Powerpoint) und es in einer Präsentation "fliegen lassen kann" ohne dass der " Rahmen mitfliegt" ?

Wäre für ne Lösung echt dankbar.


MfG


----------



## hotschen (4. Juli 2005)

Als GIF oder PNG speichern. JPG kann keine Transparenz.


----------



## ThE pRiSoN iN mInD (4. Juli 2005)

Kannst es mal mit dem Filter Extrahieren probieren.
Wenn man dort Hervorhebungshilfe anklickt, hat man schnell ein brauchbares Ergebnis.
Wenn der Hintergrund eine ähnliche Farbe wie der Vordergrund hat, ist etwas Feintuning unumgänglich. ( das braucht Zeit).
In den Videotutorials ist noch eine andere Methode beschrieben, kannst sie dir ja auch noch mal anschauen.
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials186782.html

Und noch der Vollständigkeit wegen:
Der IE unterstützt keine Transparenz von PNG-Bildern.
Wenn das Bild also ins Netz soll, muss du es als gif speichern.


----------



## bingiman (4. Juli 2005)

ok - also das mit dem gif  jetzt soweit.

Ich werde mir morgen gleich mal deinen Tipp anschaun und ausprobiern, vl wird es ja noch besser.


Vielen dank @ all !


----------



## mig17soft (9. August 2005)

Hallo, ich habe Photoshop CS2 (englisch) und da gibt es ein einfaches Tool, das genau wie der Zauberstab arbeitet, aber gleichzeitig den Hintergrund transparent macht. Das Tool liegt hinter dem Radiergummi. - Links klick auf das Radiergummi und leicht nach rechts ziehen. Es werden drei Tools angezeigt. Das entscheidene Tool ist der Magische Radiergummi (Ich hoffe, ich habe es richtig übersetzt - engl. Magic eraser tool)


----------



## McAce (9. August 2005)

Ick kann nur da_Dj den Rücken stärken das Bild schreit förmlich danach mit Pfaden freigestellt 
zu werden.
Das gibt ein besseres Ergebnis die Kanten werden einfach schärfer
als mit dem Zauberstab.
Und dann nicht löschen sondern lieber eine Ebenenmaske anlegen.


----------

